# MK2 VR6 Tried And True Combos



## 16V4LIFE (Sep 29, 2004)

While there is a million different ways to perform a MK2 VR6 swap, and there are a million threads concerning what parts to use, I came to the realization that there is a great way to make an informative thread, that will greatly reduce the amount of new MK2 VR6 swap ? threads posted on this forum. The idea is this: If you have a completed, running MK2 VR6 converted car, Post up the combination of parts you used by filling out the below list:
-Front Cross member (motor mount half):
-Front Cross member (radiator half):
*-K-Frame: *
*-A-Arms:*
*-Struts/Springs:*
*-Steering Rack:*
*-Spindles:*
*-Axles:*
*-Brake Booster Bracket:*
*-Brake Booster:*
*-Brake Master Cylinder:*
*-Brake Lines:*
*-ABS Unit/Wiring:*
*-Steering Column:*
*-Pedal Assembly:*
*-Clutch Master:*
*-AC Lines:*
*-Power Steering Lines:*
*-Rear Beam:*
*-Exhaust:*
*-Gas Tank:*
*-Fuel Lines:*
*-Accelerator Cable:*
*-Cable Shifter:*
*-General Comments / What I Would Have Done Different If I Did It Again / This Does Not Seem Right On My Car:*
I will be doing my swap starting this weekend (Have done many), and will post exactly what parts I used, and how the fitment was. I see so many MK2 VR6 swaps with poorly fitting components, that I think it is time for a thread like this so people can see what parts can work together best, for the most proffesional looking outcome. If you have any ideas of things that should also be mensioned in my "List" let me know. I will also be filling out the list when my car is a daily again (Very soon, as it is my daily!). The idea is not to fill out the list for cars that are in mid project form, but for cars that are currently on the road, and are fully functional. If any items on the list are not applicable to your conversion, just omit them (I assume ABS will not be mentioned often for example, but I am installing it on mine, so I figured I would add it). And yes, I am ready for the verbal beatdown I am sure to receive about my username: *"16V4LIFE"*







. Pic for views, not my car.









*EDIT:* I am almost done, And will Fill out my own list. I will also be posting the exact year, as I found out certain parts varied throughout the years, one that comes to mind is the passat booster bracket with built in clutch master bracket. Everyone keeps saying that you need the non-abs one. Not 100% true. The later B3/4 passats that have the vacumm style ABS have the right bracket as well to bolt up your MKII factory set-up if you wish, only the early passat/corrado electric boosted ABS booster bracket has the odd ball booster bolt up. I will update when everything is 100% correct, and will note what parts are offering problems:
-Front Cross member (motor mount half): '93 Passat VR6
-Front Cross member (radiator half): Stock MKII used with corrado radiator from a G60. It was a direct fit, but the G60 fan was not a direct fit, hits the motor. The VR6 fan apparently clears with no issues. Due to difficulty in finding the VR6 corrado fan, I may be forced to make a custom shroud and use a slim line fan (Not just slap the fan right on the radiator like lazy people do)
*-K-Frame: * MK3 Jetta VR6 (Used mounts from Passat because they were in better shaper, but they appear to be the same)
*-A-Arms:* '93 Pasat VR6
*-Struts/Springs:* '93 passat (Way too tall, but I have new springs and struts on order, corrado VR lowering springs, and corrado bilsteins)
*-Steering Rack:* '93 Passat VR6
*-Spindles:* '93 Passat VR6
*-Axles:* '93 Passat VR6
*-Brake Booster Bracket:* Passat with ABS (I want to say it was from a '95, but it did have the vacumm brakes, not electrical)

*-Brake Booster:* MKII/Stock (I am swapping to a 96 Jetta ABS later, but this did bolt up fine, A larger master [22mm] would be suggested if running the VR6 brakes with the MKII booster)
*-Brake Master Cylinder:* MKII stock
*-Brake Lines:* '93 Passat VR6
*-ABS Unit/Wiring:* '96 Jetta 2.0 ABS (Not installed yet, but appears as if it will be a clean install)
*-Steering Column:* MKII stock
*-Steering link (From rack to column)* '93Passat VR6
*-Pedal Assembly:* '93 Passat VR6
*-Clutch Master:* '93 Passat VR6
*-AC Lines:* N/A (For now)
*-Power Steering Lines:* '93 Passat VR6
*-Rear Beam:* MKII stock 
*-Exhaust:* The '93 Passat VR6 Downpipe bolted directly up to my '91 GTI exhaust, It will be upgraded later, but it was a 100% bolt up to the 3 bolt flange on the front of the cat.
*-Gas Tank:* Stock MKII digifant tank and pump.
*-Fuel Lines:* Stock MKII digifant.
*-Accelerator Cable:* '93 Passat VR6
*-Cable Shifter:* '93 Passat VR6 (I hear the MKIII and Corrado ones have shorter cables and may work better, but the fit is not bad at all, they may be a hair to close to the exhaust)
*-General Comments / What I Would Have Done Different If I Did It Again / This Does Not Seem Right On My Car:* TBA
_Modified by 16V4LIFE at 10:21 PM 10-15-2008_


_Modified by 16V4LIFE at 9:58 PM 10-16-2008_


----------



## theeplaymaker (Oct 3, 2008)

i hope this thread gets going because my buddy and i are planning this in his 92 jetta and were kinda lost right now just in the planning stages. are there any good threads. the ones i've found are either dead or not enough info.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: MK2 VR6 Tried And True Combos (16V4LIFE)*

these are my experiences, i might have missed something. ive been trying to compile a new list but no time. this is a good chunk of it though. 
-Front Cross member (motor mount half): passat vr6 or corrado vr6
-Front Cross member (radiator half): use mk2 if corrado rad (corrado hoses or can make mk3 hoses work), passat if use passat rad (also passat hoses)
-K-Frame: MK3
-A-Arms: Whatever A arms will decide what swaybar axles and tie rods you use: ie. if mk2 then mk2 axles tie rods swaybar, if mk3 2.0 then mk3. 2.0 axles and tierods and swaybar, VR6 mk3.... corrado vr6..... passat vr6....
-Struts/Springs: anything
-Steering Rack: use tie rods to match control arms. if switching to mk3 rack may need mk3 knuckle
-Spindles: use according to 4 or 5 lug.
-Axles: use depending on control arms
-Brake Booster Bracket: passat 16v or corrado g60 from non ABS car
-Brake Booster: mk2
-Brake Master Cylinder: mk2 or non abs mk3
-Brake Lines: use accordingly
-ABS Unit/Wiring: 
-Steering Column:
-Pedal Assembly: passat or corrado
-Clutch Master: if B3 passat or corrado then same master cyl and line, if B4 must use b4 style stuff
-AC Lines:
-Power Steering Lines: if vr pump, 5/8 soft line and vr6 high pressure line, if mk2 pump leave mk2 lines
-Rear Beam: doesnt matter, can change brakes to match front. mk2 does not poke like mk3.
-Exhaust: anything will work.
-Gas Tank: mk2 or mk3(lines and fuel filter bracket, and electrical connector for pump)
-Fuel Lines: 5/16 fuel injected lines.
-Accelerator Cable: corrado vr6. if b4 pedal cluster with ball type can use mk3 vr6 
-Cable Shifter: corrado, mk3 vr6, or passat will all work. passat are a little longer.


_Modified by bonesaw at 2:19 PM 10-13-2008_


----------



## Teofan (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: MK2 VR6 Tried And True Combos (16V4LIFE)*

I've also been thinking about a vr6 swap. I get really confused about obd1 and obd2 and what each means to the swap. Also the question about 12 valve or 24 valve and the difficulty of installing one or the other. I know my car is ce2 but what is the easist to intall or what give the best performance. This is a good thread I hope we get good answers. Also trying to search vr6 swap will get a lot of results that will not give the answers and it is nice if a person with knowledge answers. Thanks!


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: MK2 VR6 Tried And True Combos (Teofan)*

obd1 and obd2 alot of this stuff is the same. its the wiring, sensors, maqnifolds etc. that are different
12v will plug right into ce2 as a 24v harness will not. unless you run the 24v on 12v wiring and sensors.


----------



## 16V4LIFE (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: MK2 VR6 Tried And True Combos (Teofan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Teofan* »_I've also been thinking about a vr6 swap. I get really confused about obd1 and obd2 and what each means to the swap. Also the question about 12 valve or 24 valve and the difficulty of installing one or the other. I know my car is ce2 but what is the easiest to intall or what give the best performance. This is a good thread I hope we get good answers. Also trying to search vr6 swap will get a lot of results that will not give the answers and it is nice if a person with knowledge answers. Thanks!

If it is your first swap, or have not done many swaps, I would look at sticking with the MKIII Generation VR6 in either OBD1 or OBD2. I prefer OBD2 myself as the diagnostics are better and it will insure that you get a coil-pack system as opposed to a distributor (The later end of OBD1 offered a coil-pack as well). And if you have OBD2 ('96 and newer), any shop can scan your car if you get a check engine light, as OBD2 is globally universal between all cars.


----------



## Teofan (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: MK2 VR6 Tried And True Combos (16V4LIFE)*

Thank you for the reply! I take it that the 24 valve engines came in later VWs that used the engine antitheft devices and what-not. What's the scoop on installing a newer engine with a 6 speed tranny?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: MK2 VR6 Tried And True Combos (Teofan)*

installing the 6 speed can go on any motor. the problem is fabbing the mount and custom axles.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: MK2 VR6 Tried And True Combos (bonesaw)*

You mean tranny mount


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: MK2 VR6 Tried And True Combos (16V4LIFE)*

-Front Cross member (motor mount half): B3/B4 Passat VR6
-Front Cross member (radiator half): stock Mk2
-K-Frame: Mk3 VR6
-A-Arms: Mk3 VR6
-Struts/Springs: Mk3 VR6 spec H&R coilovers
-Steering Rack: Mk3 VR6
-Spindles: Mk3 VR6
-Axles: Mk3 VR6
-Brake Booster Bracket: initially I hack ass welded a reinforcement piece of sheet metal to the fire wall and drilled it out, but I have a Passat clutch bracket to install
-Brake Booster: Mk2 16v
-Brake Master Cylinder: Mk3 2.0 (22mm)
-Brake Lines: Mk3 VR6 ss braided, Mk3 VR6 hard lines from rear calipers to rear beam, stock Mk2 hard lines from mater to front calipers and from master to rear beam
-ABS Unit/Wiring: n/a
-Steering Column: combo of Mk2 and Mk3 tilt (with Mk3 dash and knee bar)
-Pedal Assembly: Corrado G60
-Clutch Master: Corrado VR6
-AC Lines: n/a
-Power Steering Lines: Mk3 VR6 with Corrado reservior
-Rear Beam: Mk3 VR6 with Mk2 bracket welded on for prop valve
-Exhaust: Techtonics 2.5"ss
-Gas Tank: Mk2 now, but I have Mk3 VR6 tank to be swapped in
-Fuel Lines: stock Mk2
-Accelerator Cable: Corrado VR6
-Cable Shifter: Mk3 VR6
-General Comments / What I Would Have Done Different If I Did It Again / This Does Not Seem Right On My Car: install clutch bracket, redo steering column, swap Mk3 VR6 fuel tank. 
I also used Corrado G60 radiator with Mk3 VR6 fans and Mk3 VR6 cut down shroud.


----------



## granolasupreme (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: MK2 VR6 Tried And True Combos (16V4LIFE)*

-Front Cross member (motor mount half): passat vr
-Front Cross member (radiator half): mk2 modified - cut around 1/2 off of mid section on pass side
-K-Frame: mk3 vr6
-A-Arms: mk3 vr6
-Struts/Springs: mk2 lowering springs (going with coils later)
-Steering Rack: mk2 power rack with mk3 power steering line from pump to rack, mk2 res.
-Spindles: mk4 vr6
-Axles: mk3 vr
-Brake Booster Bracket: mk2
-Brake Booster: mk2
-Brake Master Cylinder: upgraded mk2 22mm
-Brake Lines: factory hard lines with mk4 vr stainless
-ABS Unit/Wiring: none
-Steering Column: mk2 ajustable
-Pedal Assembly: mk2
-Clutch Master: converted to cable clutch
-AC Lines: none
-Power Steering Lines: mk2 feed and mk3 vr return
-Rear Beam: mk2 with mk4 vr spindles
-Exhaust: stock mani with mk4 vr downpipe and cat
-Gas Tank: mk2
-Fuel Lines: custom 5/16in with walbro 255 inline
-Accelerator Cable: mk2 16v
-Cable Shifter: passat vr6 (corrado are shorter and work better)
-General Comments / What I Would Have Done Different If I Did It Again / This Does Not Seem Right On My Car: Im using a mk2 gauge cluster so a passat 16v speedometer cable is needed and a tach converter is also needed as well


----------



## Lear Jetta (Dec 31, 2003)

*Re: MK2 VR6 Tried And True Combos (16V4LIFE)*

*What I Would Have Done Different If I Did It Again * / This Does Not Seem Right On My Car: 
Well, I STILL would not try to do it myself because that's too big a job for me but IF I could go back in time I would NOT take my car to EIP to have it done. My long story with them I'm sure is unnecessary because even though gone they are legendary...
If I have to start another thread I can but I would like to ask you guys your opinion if I could about the plus 1 suspension as I know very little about it. All I know is apparently this was another area "they" took a short cut on my car so here is my contribution on *"This Does Not Seem Right On My Car"* . I have the plus 1 (wider) suspension up front on my Mk2 Jetta but I found out later they neglected the rear. They were changed to 5 lug all around but the rear width was left stock. 
My other issue now is I have scored some wheels I've been searching years for. They are 5 lug but not by 100 they are 5 by 112. I do not want to use adapters (especially not on the fronts) or fill & drill the wheels or anything like that. I would like to swap the parts necessary but I'm not sure what I need. Any opinions? Hope this isn't veering off topic a bit but I wanted to ask you guys in the know...


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: MK2 VR6 Tried And True Combos (Lear Jetta)*

you can change to mk3 rear beam to make wider in rear. there is no 5x112 setup that bolts to mk2.


----------



## Lear Jetta (Dec 31, 2003)

*Re: MK2 VR6 Tried And True Combos (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_you can change to mk3 rear beam to make wider in rear. there is no 5x112 setup that bolts to mk2.

Thanks for the help man. I always thought my engine swap would be the hardest thing to deal with. Well, I guess I could do the adapters but I didn't want to make the front any wider because the width is about perfect where it is. Plus, I hear that using spacers could make the wheels slant outward. I guess I thought since these wheels were made to fit a Passat that there would be some way to swap out the parts. Oh well, I'll figure something out..


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: MK2 VR6 Tried And True Combos (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_you can change to mk3 rear beam to make wider in rear.

you will need to weld the Mk2 prop valve bracket on or use a Mk3 prop valve.


----------



## Lear Jetta (Dec 31, 2003)

*Re: MK2 VR6 Tried And True Combos (stealthmk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stealthmk1* »_
you will need to weld the Mk2 prop valve bracket on or use a Mk3 prop valve.

I'll keep that in mind. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FlyersFn32 (May 15, 2004)

*Re: MK2 VR6 Tried And True Combos (16V4LIFE)*

*1991 VW Corrado G60 to VR6 swap*
Front Cross member (motor mount half): PASSAT VR6
-Front Cross member (radiator half): Corrado G60
-K-Frame: Mk3
-Control Arms: G60
-Struts/Springs: G60
-Steering Rack: G60 TRW (later replaced with Mk3 2.0L TRW with G60 TRW tie rods/ends but not because G60 didn't work...rack was just shot). If using MK3 steering rack, you need the MK3 or B3/B4 Passat U-joint as well because there's a different number/size of teeth.
-Spindles: G60
-Axles: G60 drivers side, Mk3 2.0L passenger side







(pass side broke and needed a replacement...MK3 has been working fine)
-Brake Booster Bracket: whatever comes stock on a 91 G60 without ABS
-Brake Booster: whatever comes stock on a 91 G60 without ABS
-Brake Master Cylinder: whatever comes stock on a 91 G60 without ABS
-Brake Lines: whatever comes stock on a 91 G60 without ABS
-ABS Unit/Wiring: None
-Steering Column: G60
-Pedal Assembly: G60
-Clutch Master: whatever comes stock on a 91 G60 without ABS
-AC Lines: None
-Power Steering Lines: G60, except I broke the pressure one from the pump to the rack so I bought a brand new MK2 one from advance auto parts. It works fine and its the cheapest new one I could find







If the pump/line you used before was a banjo bolt, just take that out and screw in the different style fitting
-Rear Beam: 4-lug G60
-Exhaust: custom-made one already on the car for the G60 motor
-Gas Tank: 15 gallon G60
-Fuel Lines: G60 ones to engine bay, then bought fuel injection hose at a parts store to go to the rail
-Accelerator Cable: G60 but its a little short AKA it won't be long enought to fit in the designated groove in the plastic cover
-Cable Shifter: Passat VR6 (little long but no big deal)
I wish I had replaced the steering rack when I was doing the swap since I knew it was going to die soon anyway. Also should have done control arm bushings and tie rods and such.



_Modified by FlyersFn32 at 4:25 PM 10-24-2008_


----------



## 3 bar (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: MK2 VR6 Tried And True Combos (16V4LIFE)*

Did you have to change the fuel pump? Im getting the parts together to change them out in my cousins 1991 16V gti. Also what wiring harness is the best harness 93 passat jetta or does it matter. Thanks


_Modified by 3 bar at 10:56 PM 11-1-2008_


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: MK2 VR6 Tried And True Combos (3 bar)*

harness doesnt matter thsat much. you dont need to change the pump. if you go to mk3 tank you need the pump connector.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: MK2 VR6 Tried And True Combos (bonesaw)*

I have a Vr6 rado dual fan setup $75+shipping


----------



## VRsixty (Sep 29, 2003)

I'm in the process of gathering parts together for my swap. I want to use the Mk3 VR6 rad & dual fan setup that I have sitting in my garage. Now the FAQ says that I can use the Passat rad cross member, but it will need modifications. Can anyone tell me what mods need to be done to run a Mk3 VR fan setup? Thanks.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (VRsixty)*

the passat rad crossmember makes it sit low. so you will need to make brackets to secure it up top.


----------



## push (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

-Front Cross member (motor mount half): corrado VR6
-Front Cross member (radiator half): corrado VR6
-K-Frame: MK3 4cyl
-A-Arms: MK2
-Struts/Springs: patec holeshot MK2 VR6
-Steering Rack: stock MK2
-Spindles: late 16v 10.1
-Axles: MK2 16v
-Brake Booster Bracket: corrado VR6
-Brake Booster: MK2
-Brake Master Cylinder: stock MK2 
-Brake Lines: stock MK2
-ABS Unit/Wiring: none
-Steering Column: stock MK2
-Pedal Assembly: corrado VR6
-Clutch Master: corrado VR6
-AC Lines: none
-Power Steering Lines: stock mk2
-Rear Beam: stock MK2 
-Exhaust: TT header, milltek 2.5 inch side exit
-Gas Tank: stock MK2
-Fuel Lines: stock MK2
-Accelerator Cable: corrado VR6
-Cable Shifter: corrado VR6


----------



## carpathianwolf (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: (push)*

-Front Cross member (motor mount half): VR6 Corrado
-Front Cross member (radiator half): B3 16v Passat
-K-Frame: MK3 4cyl
-A-Arms: MK2
-Struts/Springs: patec MK2 VR6 fisrt VR / H&Rs second
-Steering Rack: mk3 VR with u-joint
-Spindles: Passat 16v
-Axles: MK2 16v
-Brake Booster Bracket: Passat non ABS
-Brake Booster: MK2
-Brake Master Cylinder: 22mm
-Brake Lines: stock MK2
-ABS Unit/Wiring: none
-Steering Column: stock MK2
-Pedal Assembly: corrado vr6
-Clutch Master: mk3 jetta
-Radiator: Mk3
-AC Lines: none
-Power Steering Lines: mk3 and passat 16v
-Rear Beam: mk2 16v
-Exhaust: stock mk3 VR, made to fit / second VR TT
-Gas Tank: stock MK2
-Fuel Lines: stock MK2
-Accelerator Cable: VR6 Corrado
-Cable Shifter: VR6 Corrado


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: MK2 VR6 Tried And True Combos (16V4LIFE)*

so from reading this a MKIII donor car would be perfect for the swap if i could get a whole car??
just swap all the needed parts from the MKIII




_Modified by divineVR6 at 11:50 AM 11-26-2008_


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: MK2 VR6 Tried And True Combos (divineVR6)*

A mk3 could work as a donor but you then need front subframes pedal cluster master cyl and line and non abs bracket from passat/corrado
i look at it as best donor corrado (not happening) b3 passat, b4 passat, mk3. in terms of swap parts not motor condition.
If you get a passat all you need is a Mk3 rear K frame and a mk3 cluster. and leave it 4 lug.
if you want 5 lug, the mk3 is prob a better option.


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: MK2 VR6 Tried And True Combos (bonesaw)*

im in contact with a fella for a 96 Jetta glx with 73k on the clock for a mear $700


----------



## G60 RS (Jul 18, 2000)

how about wiering combos motor harness fan harness heater boxes, is anybody trying to run ac? like modified mk2 heater box to run ac with r34 instead of r12 . and retain mk2 dash, does mk3 dash makes it easyer? nobody seems to touch that subject.


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: (G60 RS)*

i think i found this link in another THREAD here on vortex
http://mk2vr6.com/board/index.php
some good posts in there seems like will be able to find out a lot if i look hard enough


_Quote, originally posted by *G60 RS* »_how about wiering combos motor harness fan harness heater boxes, is anybody trying to run ac? like modified mk2 heater box to run ac with r34 instead of r12 . and retain mk2 dash, does mk3 dash makes it easyer? nobody seems to touch that subject.

good question. i was assuming you could do the motor swap and keep the MK2 dash and just attach the Vr6 AC lines to that


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: (divineVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *divineVR6* »_i think i found this link in another THREAD here on vortex
http://mk2vr6.com/board/index.php
some good posts in there seems like will be able to find out a lot if i look hard enough
good question. i was assuming you could do the motor swap and keep the MK2 dash and just attach the Vr6 AC lines to that


The A/C isn't difficult to keep. here is what will work and I've used on both of my TDI Corrado swaps. 
Use a mk3 evaporator in the dash. It has the modern style a/c fittings for the expansion valve and a/c lines. Then use SLC a/c lines that feed the a/c compressor. Use a G60 condensor which I believe is the same as a mk2 evaporator. Then use a G60 radaiator. 
Now if you don't want to do that much work you could have the mk2 a/c lines modified so they have the vr6 fittings attached either by welding or by replacing the hose portion and swapping ends. 
If you swap the evaporator you can also plan with using other mk3 and B4 a/c hoses.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (G60ING)*

corrado lines are the hard thing to come by. but you can mate lines.
as for wiring. obd2 harnesses are all togehter. obd1 could be together, headlight/fan and motor seperate. or headlight, fan, and motor all seperate. generally the best idea is to use all from the same donor car. these days pretty much everyone has H4s so the only thing you need to change is headlight connectors. passat harness wont have bannana lights. 
also depending on what harness, grab horns and windshield washer motor to avoid splicing.


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

i was planning on running the MK3 gauge cluster and keeping the dash stock. does anyone have some good detailed pics of how the AC lines mate up the stock air box and what not.
Im searching a ton of threads and trying to see how thats done


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: (divineVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *divineVR6* »_i was planning on running the MK3 gauge cluster and keeping the dash stock. does anyone have some good detailed pics of how the AC lines mate up the stock air box and what not.
Im searching a ton of threads and trying to see how thats done

I think my old DZSL threads show what I did with my TDI a/c lines.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (divineVR6)*

make sure you get a obd1 or obd2 instrument cluster wiring depending on your engine.


----------



## G60 RS (Jul 18, 2000)

*Re: (G60ING)*

well i have tried last night to put the evaporator from a mk3 r134a sistem in
the mk2 heater box but no luck the evaporator little lines are on the way, may be cuting the box alittle bit to acomodate the coil. and how about making the fans work in high speed what wireing to use any body?


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: (G60 RS)*

I took the mk3 evaporator and placed it directly into the mk2/corrado g60 evaporator plastic box:








The G60 and aba evaporators side by side:








Below is a picture of what I did to the G60 a/c line. I had a new hose section installed and then had the mk3 end used instead of the g60 end. 









The ereason for sawpping the evaporators:








I modified either the TDI line or an ABA line so that it would work with the airbox and not rub on anything:


----------



## G60 RS (Jul 18, 2000)

*Re: (G60ING)*

thanks g60ing that is alotta help .did u run the stock fan and ac harness from the g60?


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: (G60 RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G60 RS* »_thanks g60ing that is alotta help .did u run the stock fan and ac harness from the g60?

I ran the stock a/c & fan harness but switched the fan to a Spal fan and it looks really good and moves so much more air then the G60 fan.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: (G60ING)*

While you are doing the evaporator make certain you replace the foam on all of the trap doors. This will make certain you have heat in the winter and cold a/c in the summer. Also don't for get the fresh air flap, there's nother worse then having foam blow in your eyes


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: (G60ING)*

where do you get replacement foam for those things.
*so for front cross members*..... G60 parts would work for the motor mount and radiator??
*Brakes* I can use the mk3 booster with, what master cylinder and slave/clutch cylinder do i use? i will need the bracket from a corrado or b3/4 right?


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: (divineVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *divineVR6* »_where do you get replacement foam for those things.
*so for front cross members*..... G60 parts would work for the motor mount and radiator??
*Brakes* I can use the mk3 booster with, what master cylinder and slave/clutch cylinder do i use? i will need the bracket from a corrado or b3/4 right?


No the g60 cross member is the same as the mk2 one. You will want a passat/corradoVR6 cross member that uses the 2 part motor mount. 
Use a G60 or a 16V Passat clutch master cylinder bracket and then use your mk2 non-abs brake booster. I'd suggest getting at least a 22mm brake master cylinder. 22mm brake master cylinders are commonly found in corrado G60, Passat 16V, or a mk3 aba/TDI. there are larger master cylinders that are found in some Audis that will also work.
The VW dealer carries foam for something else that costs about $8 per package and I usually get 2 packages to do the trap doors. I typically only need one piece from the 2nd package. i'll see if I can locate the part number. Its adhesive backed foam that is perfect for the trap doors.


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: (G60ING)*

to retain the stock steering column do i need the lil U joint from the b3 vr as well so it mates up to my mk3 steering rack?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (divineVR6)*

if you do a mk3 steering rack you need a mk3 U-joint. but you need both pieces. mk2 are 1 piece. mk3 are 2 piece.


----------



## mccauley08 (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

has anyone swapped a vr6 from an mkIV? Doable? i might have the opportunity to do it in my 87 jetta


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: (mccauley08)*

Its similar mechanically to any other VR6 swap in that you will still need a mk3/rado k-frame and the wiring is a whole nother story. Id recomend you run it on a mk3 obd 2 wiring and ecu if you want a fctory like swap.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (G60ING)*

id get the motor. and do obd2 wiring. id prob change the exhaust and intake manifold too. alot of the sensors will be the same.


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

any input from anyone else on this subject??


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (divineVR6)*

no. if you have specific questions though people will be more than willing to answer.


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

will the clutch master cylinder and bracket from a mk3 vr work on the non-abs booster bracket?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (divineVR6)*

no. it connects to the pedals differently and the line to the slave is different.


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

ok, i picked up a set of b3/b4 pedals and about to get the non-abs bracket. i suppose ill need the slave cylinder and bracket from the passat as well?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (divineVR6)*

the non abs is the bracket you need. you need to know if the pedal cluster is a b3 or a b4. they are different. b3 have the pin stickiing out. then you need a b3 or corrado style master cyl and line. if its a b4 pedal cluster the master cyl clips into the pedal like the mk3 but not the mk3 then you need b4 passat and line. the passat and mk3 and corrado slave cyl are all the same.


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

i know i need the engine harness which which plugs in at the 42 pin connector then goes through the fire wall to the fuse box.
can anyone show pics on how the headlight/fog wire harness come into play with all of this. do i need to keep the mk3 harness or use the one from the mk2?
a lot of the ends on the mk2 harness are brittle and cracking


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (divineVR6)*

mk3 the headlight harness is built into the engine harness. plugs right into mk2 lights. might need to splice headlight connector


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_the non abs is the bracket you need. you need to know if the pedal cluster is a b3 or a b4. they are different. b3 have the pin stickiing out. then you need a b3 or corrado style master cyl and line. if its a b4 pedal cluster the master cyl clips into the pedal like the mk3 but not the mk3 then you need b4 passat and line. the passat and mk3 and corrado slave cyl are all the same.

you speak of the clutch master cylinder correct?. on the peddle set up i got in yesterday and it looks like i would have to come in and attach to the inside of the pedal between the brake and the clutch pedal
im trying to get all the parts together before i start the swap and what not. kinda doing it blindly cuase im not sure what all the parts look like that are suppose to mesh together.
There was a pic on here of the brake booster and the master slave cylinder and what not, but it looks like he deleted that part



_Modified by divineVR6 at 1:24 PM 1-14-2009_


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: (divineVR6)*

so i need a clutch master slave cylinder from a NOn-abs b4 and the line from that to the slave cylinder? thats what pedals i have


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: (divineVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *divineVR6* »_so i need a clutch master slave cylinder from a NOn-abs b4 and the line from that to the slave cylinder? thats what pedals i have

You can get the same parts from a Mk3
and ABS does not matter for the clutch master or the line


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: (G60ING)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G60ING* »_
You can get the same parts from a Mk3
and ABS does not matter for the clutch master or the line

with that said then ill be able to use the one from the donor car, a mk3 VR6
and that will work fine with my b4 pedal cluster?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (divineVR6)*

you should be able to because its a b4 cluster. there should be a ball and a clip that goes into the clutch pedal. if so you can use mk3 master and line. might need to remove the studs from it. thats about it.


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: MK2 VR6 Tried And True Combos (16V4LIFE)*

-Front Cross member (motor mount half): SLC Corrado
-Front Cross member (radiator half): SLC Corrado
*-K-Frame: * SLC Corrado
*-A-Arms:* MK2
*-Struts/Springs:* MK2
*-Steering Rack:* MK2 Manual
*-Spindles:* MK2
*-Axles:* MK2/G60
*-Brake Booster Bracket:* Passat non-ABS
*-Brake Booster:* MK2
*-Brake Master Cylinder:* 23mm
*-Brake Lines:* factory mk2
*-ABS Unit/Wiring:* none
*-Steering Column:* late MK2 (big spline)
*-Pedal Assembly:* SLC Corrado
*-Clutch Master:* SLC Corrado
*-AC Lines:* none
*-Power Steering Lines:* none
*-Rear Beam:* MK2
*-Exhaust:* Custom
*-Gas Tank:* MK3+mk3 pump
*-Fuel Lines:* MK3
*-Accelerator Cable:* SLC Corrado
*-Cable Shifter:* SLC Corrado
*-General Comments / What I Would Have Done Different If I Did It Again / This Does Not Seem Right On My Car:*
This was my friends swap, that we built. I'm doing one, and since it's my 2nd car, I'm in no rush. I'm rebuilding the motor before it goes in, cleaning everything, buying/sourcing everything I need before I start. This was his only car, so we needed it running and quickly, so it's pretty much thrown together. It's solid, but I want mine to be a much higher quality. It's all the small things that nickel and dime ya.


----------



## Big-Moser (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: MK2 VR6 Tried And True Combos (87vr6)*

has anyone done a swap with out using ANY Corrado parts? They aren't easy to come by in North Georgia!


----------



## Big-Moser (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: MK2 VR6 Tried And True Combos (Big-Moser)*

There has got to be more than one person!!! Help a brother out!!


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: MK2 VR6 Tried And True Combos (Big-Moser)*

yes, b3 or b4 passat. mk3 rear K frame. non abs bracket from 16v passat.


----------



## dubweizer (Oct 21, 2001)

*Re: MK2 VR6 Tried And True Combos (bonesaw)*

Front Cross member (motor mount half):b3 passat
-Front Cross member (radiator half):b3 passat modded w/a2 parts to lower rad
-K-Frame: 95 mk3
-A-Arms: 95 mk3
-Struts/Springs:93 rado bil. with neuspeed
-Steering Rack:95 mk3 vr
-Spindles:95 mk3 vr
-Axles:95 mk3 vr
-Brake Booster Bracket:mk3
-Brake Booster:non aba mk3
-Brake Master Cylinder:non abs mk3
-Brake Lines:96 non abs mk3
-ABS Unit/Wiring:GONE
-Steering Column:95 mk3 vr
-Pedal Assembly:95 mk3 vr
-Clutch Master:95 mk3 vr
-AC Lines:95 mk3 vr
-Power Steering Lines:93 vr rado
-Rear Beam:95 mk3 vr
-Exhaust:custom
-Gas Tank:95 mk3 vr
-Fuel Lines:95 mk3 vr
-Accelerator Cable:95 mk3 vr
-Cable Shifter:95 mk3 vr
-General Comments / What I Would Have Done Different If I Did It Again / This Does Not Seem Right On My Car
I have used pretty much all the mk3 parts that I could in this car dash and all.I have managed to get everything on this car to work but the cruise,which I understand it is a common problem on an mk3.I even used the mk3 seats and got the heaters to work.I will be changing the rear motor mount bracket I didn't notice a differance and used it from a rado and not the mk3 and it movers the motor forward and tilts it more.useing the passat motor and rad stuff is nice it drops the a3 rad down lower and turns it straight so it moves the fan away from the motor.I have to say A/C in my coupe is sweet I would not do a swap without it if I drove the car much.Mine is not a daily but A/C makes it nice with black leather and summer traffic


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: (G60ING)*


_Quote, originally posted by *colombia00vr6* »_









anyone have one for sale?


----------



## SFCL (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: MK2 VR6 Tried And True Combos (16V4LIFE)*

DOES IT MAKE ANY DIFFERENCE IF YOU START WITH A 87 OR 90 GTI?I MEAN MORE SO IN THE WIRING AREA,CONNECTION,ETC


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: MK2 VR6 Tried And True Combos (SFCL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Big-Moser* »_has anyone done a swap with out using ANY Corrado parts? They aren't easy to come by in North Georgia!

You don't have to use a single corrado part if you don't want.

_Quote, originally posted by *SFCL* »_DOES IT MAKE ANY DIFFERENCE IF YOU START WITH A 87 OR 90 GTI?I MEAN MORE SO IN THE WIRING AREA,CONNECTION,ETC

First, no all caps typing.
Second. Yes, it makes a big difference, you need to do more research. I suggest reading the MK2 VR6 swap thread in it's entirity. Yes it 70+ pages long. Just do it.


----------



## prracer6 (Sep 17, 2005)

*Re: MK2 VR6 Tried And True Combos (87vr6)*

will a gti vr6 rad mount onto my a2 frame?


----------



## vonfulk (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: MK2 VR6 Tried And True Combos (16V4LIFE)*

-Front Cross member (motor mount half): passat
-Front Cross member (radiator half): none
-K-Frame: mk3
-A-Arms: mk3/vr6
-Struts/Springs: mk3/vr6 (bilstien sport+ 60/40)
-Steering Rack: mk3
-Spindles: mk3/vr6
-Axles: mk3/vr6
-Brake Booster Bracket: passat non-abs
-Brake Booster: mk3 abs
-Brake Master Cylinder: mk3 abs
-Brake Lines: mk3 abs
-ABS Unit/Wiring: mk3
-Steering Column: corrado
-Pedal Assembly: passat
-Clutch Master: mk3/vr6 (hydro)
-AC Lines: none
-Power Steering Lines: mk3/vr6
-Rear Beam: mk3
-Exhaust: aftermarket
-Gas Tank: mk3
-Fuel Lines: mk3/vr6
-Accelerator Cable: passat
-Cable Shifter: mk3/vr6


----------



## prracer6 (Sep 17, 2005)

*Re: MK2 VR6 Tried And True Combos (prracer6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prracer6* »_will a gti vr6 rad mount onto my a2 frame?


Or can I just get GTI vr6 rad hoses so I can use my a2 rad.
cause my vr6 is from a passat and a passat rad has the ports on the driver side. I looked up a gti rad and its ports are on the passenger side. which is the reason I ask. So can I just do that instead?


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: MK2 VR6 Tried And True Combos (prracer6)*

you need to use corrado, mk3 radiator .those fit the best...


----------



## ifUcantBEAT'm.... (May 11, 2005)

*Re: MK2 VR6 Tried And True Combos (dubbinmk2)*

subscribed


----------

